# Stems



## Maximus_XXIV

Did Ritchey stop making 17/73 degree stems? I do not see any more out there.


----------



## Len J

http://www.glorycycles.com/riwcs4st.html

Len


----------



## Maximus_XXIV

I was looking for silver or white. I see they have one in 110 that I will pick up.


----------

